# Не тормози, сникерсни



## Apa2001

How does this phrase translate:Не тормози,сникерсни? Is сникерснить a verb? Is this just an advertising gimmick to sell candy?
Спасибо,
Apa


----------



## Aquatarkus

Apa2001 said:


> How does this phrase translate:Не тормози,сникерсни? Is сникерснить a verb? Is this just an advertising gimmick to sell candy?
> Спасибо,
> Apa


It's kind of a pun, indeed taken from Snickers advertising. "Сникерснуть" doesn't exist in Russian, though it's definitely a verb. It should mean "have a bite, eat Snickers"


----------



## sergtab

Don't hesitate- eat Snickers!
сникерсни- play of words that could be understand as to eat Snickers, but this word doesn't exist in literature


----------



## Ptak

sergtab said:


> сникерсни- play of words


There is no any play of words here. _Сникерснуть_ is just a 'verb', quite an ugly one, by the way, that sort of comes from the chocolate name.


----------



## Awwal12

Yes, I agree with *Ptak*. Its approximate analogue in English would be a verb "to snickers" (I snickersed, you're snickersing etc.), or something like that.


----------



## Apa2001

Thanks. It sounds like the Russian, I sometimes hear in NYC-Чарчовать-Ланчовать, итд


----------



## Natalisha

It's useful to know that "a snickersnee" means "a long knife/a dagger".


----------



## Awwal12

> It's useful to know that "a snickersnee" means "a long knife/a dagger".


Thanks, I personally know that, but unfortunately it doesn't matter in this case.


----------



## Aquatarkus

Apa2001 said:


> Thanks. It sounds like the Russian, I sometimes hear in NYC-Чарчовать-Ланчовать, итд


These words sound quite weird and incomprehensible to the ear of russian speaker who does not know English. Instead, "сникерснуть" may be misunderstood in NYC but will be unambiguously understood in Russia


----------



## Natalisha

Awwal12 said:


> Thanks, I personally know that, but unfortunately it doesn't matter in this case.


Just imagine: you are giving this candy and say...


----------



## Apa2001

I see-very sweet!


----------



## StudentX

A final note: there's a tradition in the United States of turning brand names into verbs. For example, Xerox, the company that invented the photocopier, became the verb xerox, meaning 'to photocopy'. As in 'Would you xerox this document for me?' Similarly this is how Google came to be a verb. As in, 'I'm going to google the subject to learn all about it.'


----------



## Awwal12

> For example, Xerox, the company that invented the photocopier, became the verb xerox, meaning 'to photocopy'. As in 'Would you xerox this document for me?' Similarly this is how Google came to be a verb.


In Russian these two examples are almost the same. )

to xerox - "ксерокопировать" (imp.), "отксерокопировать" (perf.); colloquial "ксерить", "отксерить"
to google - colloquial "гуглить", "погуглить"


----------



## PatrickK1

Is that from Jersey Shore? "Don't be slow, Snickers." Прозвище девушки Snookie, а все ее соседи по комнате зовут ее неправильно. 

EDIT: Аа, я раньше не прочитал ответы. Это с рекламы, кажется.


----------



## Ptak

PatrickK1 said:


> EDIT: Аа, я раньше сначала не прочитал ответы. Это с *из* рекламы, кажется.


----------



## Natalisha

patrickk1 said:


> Это с рекламы, кажется.


 
Совершенно верно.


----------



## punctuate

The verb means "to do something cool". It refers to a single, unrepeated, (because of the suffix -ну-) and strong-willed (because of how the sounds inside the word are organized) action. So, it has quite a lot of meaning actually; it's poetry. Though, I agree, it's simply an advertising gimmick, it may have no other use than in that ad.


----------

